
AI is trained using a real life dog - yazr
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610775/this-ai-thinks-like-a-dog/
======
yazr
Another article is here
[https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/14/17234570/artificial-
intel...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/14/17234570/artificial-intelligence-
dogs-research-science-learning)

Recorded a real-life dog over 350hrs, apply representation learning, learn to
distinguish walk-able surfaces, and inside/outside.

